# Anyone in Western MA studying for April Civil PE?



## blacknate (Dec 2, 2013)

Figured I'd post something up and see who was out there in the area and might be intersted in getting together to share studying strategies, etc. I'm also interested in taking the in-person class from School of PE but it seems unlikely enough people will sign up for it. Perhaps, like me, others want to take it but are not signing up for the same reason. If we got a quick count here maybe we'd all know to sign up.

thanks


----------

